# Netbeans custom variable type



## m0n0c0re (27. Sep 2010)

Hallo,
wie kann ich in Netbeans den Variablen-Typ von einem Design-Component ändern??
Wenn ich auf "custom code" gehe, kann ich nur den constructor-aufruf ändern (alles nach  "= new custom_class()" z.B. ).
Ich will aber noch die "field-variable" in "custom_class" ändern...
Wie geht das??

beste Grüße,
m0n0c0re


----------



## Gast2 (27. Sep 2010)

Die Componente z.B. einen JButton im GUI Editor auswählen, rechtsklick -> Change Variable Name?


----------



## m0n0c0re (28. Sep 2010)

danke, für deine Antwort.
ich will aber den TYP ändern....
ich kann bisher nur über "custom code" alles nach dem "=" ändern, also z.B. "=new custom_class() ";
Das Feld, also z.B. "private Jpanel jpanel1", kann ich nicht ändern....wie geht das??


----------



## Gast2 (28. Sep 2010)

Weil du ein JPanel hinzugefuegt hast. Da kannste nicht einfach ein MyJPanel draus machen. Hoechtens eine Klasse nehmen die von dem original JPanel extended. Oder aber du musst deine eigene Componente als Bean in die Pallette importieren.


----------



## m0n0c0re (28. Sep 2010)

ok, danke...
ich versuchs mit dem importieren, die Klasse ist abgeleitet von JPanel...

beste Grüße,
m0n0c0re


----------

